# Kingsland Hunting Club



## HogKilza (Feb 28, 2017)

KHC is looking for members for the 2017/2018 (March to March) season, club is located in Kingsland off HWY 17 in Camden county. 
Club is 3000+ acres of mixed pines and hardwood tracts, some swamps, some clear-cut and juvenile pines. Property holds Deer, Hog, Turkey, Quail, Coyote. 
Club membership will be limited to approx. 27 members with anticipated dues this year in the amount of $1200.

If interested contact:
Scott Robbins (904)300-8802
Vince Rogers (912)674-1811


----------

